# Delivery window starts tomorrow



## anuj865 (4 mo ago)

My delivery window starts tomorrow but no VIN yet. Cannot move ahead with loan paperwork and insurance. Absolute silence from Tesla. Next steps other than waiting?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Next step is basically waiting for a delivery rep to reach out to you probably via text. 
Only then can you really complete the final steps


----------

